# don't shoot a piglet with a 7 mag **graphic**



## straitshooter (Jan 5, 2008)

Here is why you shouldn't shoot a pig with a 7 mag. this was my first pig! woohoo. I missed on the first shot at 200yds..... the the dumb thing ran right at me and tried to hide in the bush 10 yards in front of me.... well baby back ribs for dinner!!!!


----------



## JDAWG (Jan 5, 2008)

sweet


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 5, 2008)

Yep, Mite a been a little too much gun.....Short "trackin" job tho
huh !!!!!


----------



## deerbuster (Jan 5, 2008)

kill em' all


----------



## BUCKRABBIT (Jan 5, 2008)

COOL


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 5, 2008)

Most of the good meat's still there!


----------



## Judge (Jan 5, 2008)

Did you have to trail him very far??  LOL


----------



## redneckcamo (Jan 5, 2008)

that is the reason I sold mine cause half the time it didnt exit at all an the bullet fragmented all into the animal an the other half ..well you see .......awsome lil porker there though  congrats on them there baby backs ........


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jan 5, 2008)

don't see anything wrong with that..lol...congrats!


----------



## jneil (Jan 5, 2008)

That's called enough gun.


----------



## straitshooter (Jan 5, 2008)

Judge said:


> Did you have to trail him very far??  LOL



actually she got negative yardage....lol


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Jan 6, 2008)

would have been a good one next yearop2:


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey now.. he got excited.
I've seen 3006 do that at ten feet.
For hogs I like slow and heavy... but at that range a brick is you best option an a small one!
cw


----------



## jneil (Jan 6, 2008)

True story, my first time quail hunting I flushed one and managed to hit it with a 12ga from about 20 feet. I ended up with a gory mass and feathers. My dad then says, "You gotta let 'um fly a little".


----------



## straitshooter (Jan 7, 2008)

i did that with a partridge once when i was bout 14....hmmm. could this be a trend?


----------



## skoaleric (Jan 7, 2008)

That is a crying shame....sometimes you HAVE to let them walk....that would have been some good pork in a couple months....I wish they would turn hogs into the new game animal.


----------



## cpowel10 (Jan 7, 2008)

skoaleric said:


> That is a crying shame....sometimes you HAVE to let them walk....that would have been some good pork in a couple months....I wish they would turn hogs into the new game animal.



wow....I hope they don't.  Any pig coming by me will die no matter how big or small


----------



## straitshooter (Jan 7, 2008)

skoaleric said:


> That is a crying shame....sometimes you HAVE to let them walk....that would have been some good pork in a couple months....I wish they would turn hogs into the new game animal.



wow... several game wardens that i have talked to have asked me to kill every last one that i see.... and i plan on doing just that!


----------



## BirdNut (Jan 8, 2008)

Try the .470 Nitro Express next time if you're feeling undergunned


----------



## wickedjester (Jan 8, 2008)

Sweet!!

Congratulations...Wanna borrow my .458??


----------



## BRANCHWYNN (Jan 8, 2008)

Two Words For Next Time......"head--shot".


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't know...I'd pump another round or two into him to make sure he's dead!


----------



## stev (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice pocket piggy.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 9, 2008)

It's half gutted and nearly skinned!


----------



## mello_collins (Jan 9, 2008)

aim for the head next time. Tinder HUMMMM....


----------



## pnome (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice way to get the meat into bite-size chunks.  Congrats


----------



## biggtruxx (Jan 9, 2008)

ground pork


----------



## jrry (Jan 9, 2008)

that will be some good eating


----------



## RUTMAGIC (Jan 9, 2008)

I Use My 3006 To Kill The House Mice, Is That Big Enough Or Should I Use Somthing Bigger To Get Rid Of Them. I Know We Don't Want Pigs In The Woods With Our Deer, But Dude Come On. You Can Get More Meat From A Dove Than Wilbert There. Just Saying!


----------



## puredrenalin (Jan 9, 2008)

Sweet shot, sometimes it happens!!! LOL, good baby backs!


----------



## Corey (Jan 9, 2008)

The ones that are picking on you must not have hoggs 
messing up there food plots!!! 

Killem all!! 

Corey


----------



## zman28 (Jan 10, 2008)

Looks like bacon to me...never had a chance to kill a piggy but if I ever do..I hope one that size does not walk by me because I am slinging hot lead at it


----------



## gahoghntr (Jan 11, 2008)

just head shoot um next timedont mess up no meat


----------



## fishbum2000 (Jan 12, 2008)

that one will go good on the grill whole


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Nov 2, 2008)

At least you got nice expansion with the bullet. I shot a deer with a 30-06 at the same distance and the hole going in and out was the size of my pinkey finger (no expansion) due to distance from animal. 

Your using GOOD ammo!!!!!


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Nov 2, 2008)

BirdNut said:


> Try the .470 Nitro Express next time if you're feeling undergunned



+1 not sure if that 7  was strong enough


----------



## olcowman (Nov 3, 2008)

Why a 7m Mag? I don't understand the choice of these sort of guns when after whitetails. Is there an advantage I am not aware of? Is there an elephant or two running around the woods? Or is it that old "I got the biggest gun" thing? 

Not passing judgement, if that is what it takes to make you feel good, go for it. I just wander if there was some secret I was missing as I see 7Mag, 300Mag etc in deer camp alot lately?


----------



## TRC (Nov 3, 2008)

I'll never forget hunting as a kid with my dad.  I cleaned all of dad's deer for him (one of the benefits of parenthood I suppose) and he shot them all with a 7mag.......what a mess!!! 

Tom


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Nov 3, 2008)

Congrats on the pig - Good choice to shoot... another  6 months and she'd be having little ones - they breed like rats and rabbits. They run deer off and eat up all the feed... plots and mast.  "Let em walk" rules for deer do not apply to  swine IMO.

As far as the gun.... shoot what you have and don't worry about it.  A 30.06 ( arguably, the most common caliber used for hunting) is only a tad smaller and probably would have done the same damage using the same type bullet.  Sometimes "well wishers" on here forget that not everybody has a cabinet or gun safe full of  assorted calibers  to choose from.

If you are shooting a heavier grain bullet like 180,  you might want to lighten up a little.  You can go as light as 139 grains in a Hornady bullet. That would give you a little  flatter shooting  gun out at 200 yds too.


----------



## olcowman (Nov 3, 2008)

I aint a well wisher by no means...that I know of? I just asked a question, not challenging your manhood or choice of a gun. But if you can afford  7mag, I'd say your doing allright. If, bless your heart, you are broke and can afford only one gun to feed your whole family...might want to drop it down a knotch or two or consider a shotgun.

Them big magnums are heck on a squirrel.


----------



## Buzz (Nov 3, 2008)

olcowman - the damage is more because of the size of the pig than the caliber used.   Even a much smaller round like a .243 Win using Ballistic Tips would have caused a similar wound.

The 7mm Remington Magnum is nowhere even near an "elephant gun."   None of the deer I have killed with a 7mm RM showed any more meat damage than ones I shot with a .270 Win, 7x57, .308 Win, etc.


----------



## olcowman (Nov 3, 2008)

What is the advantage of the magnums vs the 308s, 270s, etc?
I am not up on ballistics asmuch as I should be, but when someone says magnum, I reckon I automatically think African safari or Grizzly bears. I use a 308 and 30/06 pretty much all over North America for everything from whitetails to hog to black bear the last 3 decades, I don't know why I never looked beyond those two other calibers except that the fact with a little fine tuning my loads they were effective in closing the deal for me.


----------



## BrandonJCdude92 (Nov 3, 2008)

lol, nice


----------



## goob (Nov 4, 2008)

i shoot 139 gr in a 7mag, very accurate!


----------



## benellisbe (Nov 5, 2008)

This is a .470NE exit wound using a soft point at 40 yards.  It is a Warthog I took in Tanzania earlier this year.  Big bores (double rifles primarily) have heavy slow bullets that tend to punch through smaller game (and larger game using solids).  Not much noticable difference between a solid and soft point exit wound on this type of game.  

7mm would have done more damage.  I hunt whitetail with a 7mm or my .375 H&H (235 grain bullet).


----------



## fitterdawg (Nov 5, 2008)

Congrats on your first pig.


----------



## Terry May (Nov 5, 2008)

Congratulations on the hog--Great eating size!

B-B-Q, tenderloin, ribs, smoked shoulder!


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Nov 5, 2008)

Perfect For Grilling. Skin Him Like A Rabbit.


----------



## urbaneruralite (Nov 5, 2008)

straitshooter said:


> ...the the dumb thing ran right at me ...



I think you could find a choice of words more respectful of your quarry.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Nov 5, 2008)

*Gun and bullet choices*

A 458 or a 470 Nitro are for elephant, rhino and maybe water buffalo (yet a 375 Mag will do the same thing with proper shot placement).
Sometimes I use a 243 for whitetails (smaller than a 270, but not much smaller).
The choice of a 7Mag or larger (ie: 300 Win Mag) is just in case you are hunting where there might be a large hog, or if you want to really reach out a distance and touch something without a lot of bullet drop.
It is acceptable to shoot larger guns with lighter loads on whitetails, without ruining much meat.
Otherwise if using a big gun on medium size game, use a 180 grain or more bullet for a complete pass through with the same size entry and exit wounds.
Yep, ruined some myself experimenting with different loads.


----------



## gtparts (Nov 5, 2008)

C'mon fellas! At 10 yds through a scope with the power turned up, he dwarfed Hogzilla.


----------



## Mark Thompson (Dec 3, 2008)

Congrads on the hog. Makes good eating!


----------



## Bowyer29 (Dec 3, 2008)

urbaneruralite said:


> I think you could find a choice of words more respectful of your quarry.



Yeah, he could have but we are not allowed to cuss the stupid things on here.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 4, 2008)

A 7mm mag is what the DNR ranger in south Ga. was shot with - it's a miracle he's still alive!


----------



## pimpincjh123 (Dec 5, 2008)

wow it didnt go far after that


----------

